# Ultimate Family Car



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

From over the weekend


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow...it looks a lot different than the last one you posted...must be the new digital camera :dunno: 









Sorry Phil...I couldn't resist. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Wow...it looks a lot different than the last one you posted...must be the new digital camera :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like this one better... great digital camera... :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Wow...it looks a lot different than the last one you posted...must be the new digital camera :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alee helped me out with the retro fit:yikes: :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Phil, it's looking great :thumb:

Is this going to be our official Alexfest pace car ? :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Phil, it's looking great :thumb:
> 
> Is this going to be our official Alexfest pace car ? :thumb: *


At a minimum it will be the official limousine


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Wow...it looks a lot different than the last one you posted...must be the new digital camera :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes, that IS a nice Previa! :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey now, be nice to my buddy ! 

And please welcome our official Alexfest limousine :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Yes, that IS a nice Previa! :yikes: *


That's my sister's hand me down from my step mother. 180K and still running strong Just had a new axle put in it, its the AWD version:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hey now, be nice to my buddy !
> 
> And please welcome our official Alexfest limousine :thumb: *


Thanks Alex:thumb:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hey now, be nice to my buddy !
> 
> And please welcome our official Alexfest limousine :thumb: *


I'm going to get sick...  :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> *
> 
> I'm going to get sick...  :eeps:  *


You should feel sick for not coming to my defense too:tsk:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You should feel sick for not coming to my defense too:tsk:  *


I'm not a fighter...  :tsk: I'm a lover...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> *
> 
> I'm not a fighter...  :tsk: I'm a lover...   *


Then show me some love


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> *I'm going to get sick...  :eeps:  *


too much chocolate and twister ?


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Then show me some love *


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> too much chocolate and twister ?  *


It's the naked German Twister thing... mixed with chocolate ... and woowwwiiieeee


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> *
> 
> .... thing... *


thingimabob that is :tsk:   (I love this word !)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooo Hooooooo........................I'm feeling it now:bigpimp: :thumb:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Wooooo Hooooooo........................I'm feeling it now:bigpimp: :thumb: *


Does that mean I can ride your wagon...  I mean in your wagon???


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> *
> 
> Does that mean I can ride your wagon...  I mean in your wagon???   *


Either is ok with me :bigpimp: :thumb:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Hey Phil :thumb:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Hey Phil :thumb: *


I think I might like the one piece a little more for my Grey Green:dunno: 









Any idea how much $$$ for those?

Is that an add on side skirt?

I've also wondered how new pedals would look since my interior is sand/wood. I know I do not want to put a non-wood shift knob in. Any pics would be great:thumb:

BTW you are a BASTARD enabler for taunting me.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I think I might like the one piece a little more for my Grey Green:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


The 17s or 18s or 19s?

you can get them for around $500 and change for the 19s.

The pedals will look awesome in any color interior. Get rid of the wood. What are you 70?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> The 17s or 18s or 19s?
> 
> ...


I'd probably go no higher then 18 (most likely stick w/ 17")

I got the wood because the sand interior IMO would look crappy w/ aluminum (or whatever they call that metal:thumbdwn: ) I also like the way in mutes the transition from the black dash. High gloss sand would have been ok but 02s didn't have that option.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'd probably go no higher then 18 (most likely stick w/ 17")
> 
> I got the wood because the sand interior IMO would look crappy w/ aluminum (or whatever they call that metal:thumbdwn: ) I also like the way in mutes the transition from the black dash. High gloss sand would have been ok but 02s didn't have that option. *


Carbon Fibre would look excellent


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> Carbon Fibre would look excellent  *


Aha.....:thumb:

I better call my banker today and set up a home equity line of credit:yikes:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Aha.....:thumb:
> 
> I better call my banker today and set up a home equity line of credit:yikes: *


I've got a $30K line of credit that taunts me everyday :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Here's something courtesy of Me and Imola Ed


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Here's something courtesy of Me and Imola Ed *


:yikes: 

Yea baby works for me:thumb:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

How about this from a friendly neighborhood E46Fanatic :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *How about this from a friendly neighborhood E46Fanatic :thumb: *


I must leave now I can not take any more of this temptation:yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*More UFC*

After 2 monts since last Blitz, still looks pretty good IMO......


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Blitz is good:thumb: I see someone got a new digicam:yikes: 

I am almost 4 months between waxes and when I wash the car it still shines. Next time I will do the p21S cleaner and then Blitz. Need to find a full day to do it, may need to take a day off. 

Oh BTW putting nice wheels on a wagon is like putting Pilot Sports on a VW bug.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Blitz is good:thumb: I see someone got a new digicam:yikes:
> 
> I am almost 4 months between waxes and when I wash the car it still shines. Next time I will do the p21S cleaner and then Blitz. Need to find a full day to do it, may need to take a day off.
> 
> Oh BTW putting nice wheels on a wagon is like putting Pilot Sports on a VW bug. *


I was really liking your response until I get to the last sentence If CLem keeps it up wheels will just be the beginning:eeps:

Cheaped out and got a Sony Cyber-shot. Small and the price was right.:thumb:

I will also paint clean next time. And I may fly to Hawaii to clean you up if you insist on these Mike-like banters of the wagon


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I was really liking your response until I get to the last sentence If CLem keeps it up wheels will just be the beginning:eeps:
> 
> Cheaped out and got a Sony Cyber-shot. Small and the price was right.:thumb:
> ...


It takes great pics, even if it is a wagon. Were those Breyton Magic's that Clem posted? I like the M68's, I just don't like cleaning them.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> It takes great pics, even if it is a wagon. Were those Breyton Magic's that Clem posted? I like the M68's, I just don't like cleaning them. *


No ACS one-piece Type 3s:bigpimp:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

I dunno phil, looks like the wax left some strange marks and shadows on your door :lmao: (never seen an amish in white pants:lmao: )


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> No ACS one-piece Type 3s:bigpimp: *


He is trying to be an enabler:yikes: Skip the eyelids though


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *I dunno phil, looks like the wax left some strange marks and shadows on your door :lmao: (never seen an amish in white pants:lmao: ) *


:lmao:

There khaki..................handsome guy though isn't it


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> He is trying to be an enabler:yikes: Skip the eyelids though *


He just like that other guy Alee who hooked me on detailing products (sans Zaino) I must be an easy target for the enabler types:dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I must leave now I can not take any more of this temptation:yikes:  *


That does look good in gray-green doesn't it


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> He just like that other guy Alee who hooked me on detailing products (sans Zaino) I must be an easy target for the enabler types:dunno: *


Must be that Amish in you


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> That does look good in gray-green doesn't it    *


Yes it does:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Must be that Amish in you *


Or the Asian in them


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Or the Asian in them *


:lmao: :lmao: I forgot Clem and Al are related.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks good Phil! :thumb:

Question: do you have NatBrown seats? I've seen a couple of pix you've posted lately, and although I'm willing to bet they're Sand, they kinda' look like NatBrown...

Never mind... The first pic on this thread answers my question.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Looks good Phil! :thumb:
> 
> Question: do you have NatBrown seats? I've seen a couple of pix you've posted lately, and although I'm willing to bet they're Sand, they kinda' look like NatBrown...
> 
> Never mind... The first pic on this thread answers my question.  *


Sand 'ette


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Haven't tried Zaino yet, but I've been satisfied with Blitz results. The last time around I used P21S paint cleanser, and at 3months, it's still shiny:thumb: . Gonna wax it tomorrow and clay, not really needed, but I like to keep a good schedule . Looking Good:thumb:


----------

